# Hypnobabies in the UK?



## SarahSausage

Hi,

I have been searching for somewhere to buy the Hypnobabies course in the UK. Is it possible and can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks


----------



## summermamma11

I was going to get it but the shipping costs were ridiculous so I got the Gentlebirth homestudy course. I've also read the hypnobirthing book but can't afford to take the classes - so far so good. Natal Hypnosis is another one but it's not a homestudy course just a book and cd like the hypnobirthing one. I prefer to follow a week by week class so I know what I'm supposed to be doing and when (which is why I love the What to Expect books) and the support is great.


----------



## DSK

I have been using the Natal Hypnotherapy 4 CD set and book and I can't praise them enough!. I am currently moving on to the labour preparation CD and listen to it before bed time and also have it on my ipod and find it amazingly relaxing in the bath!

The book has also been invaluable to my OH in preperation for our labour - if he could just stay awake during the CD's..... lol

They do courses also but we are using the CD's and book as they fit in with our life


----------

